
Investors Must Confront the On-Demand Economy’s Legal Problem - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/12/investors-must-confront-the-on-demand-economys-huge-legal-problem/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
lsiebert
It's not just the On-demand economy, though obviously I can see why tech
crunch would want to draw attention to that aspect. Lots of companies violate
labor laws and classify individuals who they treat as employees as
contractors, because it's cheaper. Per the article, 10% to 40% of payroll
costs are saved. That's a hefty chunk of a lot of a company's expenses.

And that's not considering things like the burdens imposed on society by lost
tax revenue, decreased paying into social security, and health care costs.

